# Lease or Purchase



## PETERFC

Something to think about: Purchasing

The maths on the Paul McCartney-Heather Mills divorce is as follows:
After 5 years of marriage, he paid her $49 million.

Assuming he had sex every night during their 5 year relationship
it ended up costing him $26,849 per time.

This is Heather.














Leasing

On the other hand, New York Governor Elliot Spitzer's hooker, 
Kristen, an absolute stunner charges $4,000 per night.

This is Kristen . 














Had Paul McCartney "employed" Kristen for 5 years, 
he would have paid $7.3 million in total, for sex every night for 5 years:
(a $41.7 million savings).

Value-added benefits are:
* a 22 year old 
* no coaxing
* never a headache
* happily agrees to all requests
* no complaining
* no honey-do lists
* has two legs

Best of all, she leaves and comes back when asked. 

All at 1/7th the cost and no legal fees.

Sometimes leasing just makes more sense.


----------



## bloakey

PETERFC said:


> <snip>
> Sometimes leasing just makes more sense.


You mean he had to stump up all that cash for a wife that was constantly legless?

I think that one of these beauties would be worth getting to know, they seem to have the financial side of things sorted out:

BBC News - EU court ruling over migrant UK child benefit claims


Thats another reason why I hated living in the UK, my ex wife worked for 30 years and never claimed a penny, when she asked for dole they told her to p**s orf, albeit in badly worded letter from an Eastern European.


----------

